# 15 Pens



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Just completed an order of 15 pens for my Mortgage broker. From left to right they are:

Purpleheart
Macassar Ebony
Sapele
Tulipwood
Padauk
Redheart
Black/White Ebony
Burmese Rosewood
Cocobolo
Osage
Black Palm
Red Palm
Kingwood
Marblewood
Olivewood


----------



## Itchytoe (Dec 17, 2011)

I just refinanced my house. My mortgage broker said I could keep the pen as a souvenir. It's a shame she didn't have nice pens like those. Instead, I got a Bic with a faded bank logo on it. Not quite the same.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Ken, those are some good looking pens! How did you achieve the uniformity of shape? A scratchstock, or simply years of experience?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

mickit said:


> Ken, those are some good looking pens! How did you achieve the uniformity of shape? A scratchstock, or simply years of experience?


Just by eye. Honestly, prior to these 15 pens I have only made about 6 pens.


----------



## mickit (Oct 5, 2009)

Good eye! I don't believe any two of mine have come out alike yet. Of course having only one functional eye may have something to do with it...


----------



## boxerman (Oct 11, 2011)

Very nice group of pens.:thumbsup: Are they the cigar click pen? How's the click mechanism on those to they seem to be good?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nicely done. They all look so perfect. Great work.


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice work Ken. Great selection of woods too.

John


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

They are all handsome, but I'm loving the look of that marblewood ...


----------



## jonjon737 (Jan 2, 2012)

I like the grain pattern in the Cocobolo. Very nice work by the way.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

boxerman said:


> Very nice group of pens.:thumbsup: Are they the cigar click pen? How's the click mechanism on those to they seem to be good?


Yes, these are the cigar pen with the click mechanism. The click mechanism is very smooth and quiet. I much prefer the click over the twist. Twist mechanisms often grind and squeak but the click mechanism is much nicer.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

Thanks for all the kind comments. I'm glad you like the pens.


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

I delivered the pens last night and he was really happy with them. What a fun project.


----------



## Nick6685 (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome! I love how uniform they came out, mine are all different shapes, not on purpose lol.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Looks realy GREAT


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Nice work! How are they finished?


----------



## Ken Johnson (Nov 8, 2007)

sprior said:


> Nice work! How are they finished?


I use HUT Crystal Coat. Goes on easy and seems to last well.


----------



## HS_Woodsman (Feb 24, 2011)

Ditto on the crystal coat.


----------

